# wondering if I might have fibro



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Can one develop fibro after an illness such as the flu? Years ago after the flu I had terrible muscle pain in both legs and lower back. The legpain was severe and prescription muscle relaxers didnt work. At the time bufferin was slightly effective. This leg pain went on for almost a year and then resolved.I think I also have RLS. I'm wondering if fibro is like IBS in that it waxes and wanes? I am wondering if I might have fibro, i have several of the symptoms, IBS, jaw pain (the dentist never can find anything)and some others. I also have had an elevated white count w/no infection for over 15 yrs. Is that a possible symptom perhaps of chronic inflammation? Thanks in advance


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hi NancyCat!







I'm sorry to hear that you haven't been feeling well, although anymore, it seems to be the order of the day! You'll enjoy our "Fibro FAQ" if you haven't already read it.The true "cause" of FMS has yet to be accurately discovered, however, there is a current school of thought about it. Currently, the school of thought is that there is some kind of predisposition (perhaps genetic) to develop FMS, and that a triggering event (such as a viral or bacterial infection, a car accident, etc) then leads to the body developing the disorder.As far as the symptoms of FMS, yes, they definitely wax and wane. It is very much characterized by "flare-ups" that perhaps follow too much physical exertion, mental exertion, or an infection or illness of some sort, etc. It also varies from patient to patient. Some people with FMS live in a constant state of "flare-up", and are rendered disabled by the disorder, while others live fairly normal lives, and are victims of the occasional, annoying "flare-up".The only thing that puzzles me about you is your elevaed white count. That is not characteristic of FMS or CFS. Have you been tested for any auto-immune disorders? (Lupus, Rheumatoid Arthritis, etc) It could even be that you have a number of things going haywire in your body. (hehe, no offense, of course







)At any rate, I hope I've given you some helpful information. The "treating specialist" for FMS is a Rheumatologist. So, you might talk to your GP about getting a referral. In the FAQ, there are links to 3 different websites that can help you find a good physician in your area.Keep us posted on your situation! I hope you can find a good doctor, and start to try to get things sorted. Sometimes, even when there's nothing that can "fix" you, it's at least nice to put a name to the "stuff" you're going through.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. Apparently there is little concern about my elevated wbc from the dr's I have seen over the years. I had to have surgery 3 yrs ago and it wasnt til that time and getting my medical records from the past 15 yrs that I was even aware of it. I was tested, scanned and MRI'd from head to toe by really good dr's at a major teaching hospital in Boston, they were aware of the elevated wbc (around 12-13,000)and the concensus was its "normal" for me. At some point I want to see a hematologist who might be able to give me a better answer. I thought I'd ask here about an elevated wbc and fibro. Apparently thats not what its from. Sometimes I think dr's are at a loss as to whats wrong w/patients who present with a group of symptoms yet are basically healthy, tests are normal, etc. These syndromes that we are labeled with, like IBS while it wont kill you, it can sure mess with the quality of ones life. I wish they would develop a blood test for many of these things, especially if one has multi-symptoms of several syndromes. Anyway thanks again for your help.


----------

